# The Most Boring Ad Ever Made?



## xvnm (May 1, 2014)

The Most Boring Ad Ever Made?

The Most Boring Ad Ever Made? on Vimeo


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 1, 2014)

I understand craftsmanship, and appreciate it. I have spent hours hand-sanding end grain cutting boards (I like gifting those to family), and tables and chairs I have finished. Hand-sanding and finishing wood brings out the fiber patterns, and makes every piece unique and beautiful.
However, I don't see the point in spending 45 minutes to make something perfectly smooth, exactly like another perfectly smooth camera body. It does not give character or personality. 
And an extremely snobbish ad to boot. 
Kudos to Leica for a smart marketing move, though. I think they will reach a lot of adopters, and with time many of them will graduate to the M system.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 9, 2014)

That's a lot of time spent fooling around with the outside of the camera, pity they didn't machine it properly in the first place.
I noticed they spent no time on the inside - that's the part I am interested in!


----------

